# Sunshine Kids Radian XTSL



## NettleTea (Aug 16, 2007)

After days of researching we've decided to buy the Radian XTSL for our 2 yr. old. A question for anyone else who has purchased this seat - are you happy with it? And has it suited your needs? Also, where are these seats manufactured? I know Britax is assembled in the USA, but I can't find anything about Sunshine Kids.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

This is what we are buying, too. Not sure of where they are manufactured, but I wanted to share this link b/c it's the best price I've seen ($239 + free shipping).


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

They'r made in china. If your ordering soon (but haven't done so yet), I'd order from diapers.com - if its your first order from them, you can get another %15 off (and they'll happily pricematch babycatalog first, so it comes to like $215.99). And, if it doesn't fit in your car (or you don't like it for whatever other reason) they do *FREE* return shipping too. Which is awesome







I know all this cause' I did the same about a month ago... but it just didn't fit in my car (its *HUGE* front-back rfing and made the seat infront of it unusable, which just wouldn't work...). Anyhow, good luck!!


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks, Emily! That is even a better deal. (though, I can't recall if I have ever bought anything from diapers.com.)


----------



## Geigerin (May 7, 2009)

We bought two of those for our little one (EDD 3/5/10). One for each car. We've already installed them and tried one out. They were very easy to install and use. We went on a short trip with a friend and her toddler a week ago, and it was a cinch!

Those prices are great! We paid $250 a piece at the beginning of January, and that was the best deal at the time.


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

I love my Radians! I had a Premier for DS and now he is in an XT (he is 2 and 35 lbs) RF and I have my daycare girl in the Premier FF. They are wonderful solid seats. DS has ridden in Graco Snugride, then he went into the Radian Premier at 4 mons and then into a Safety 1st Enspira when he outgrew the premier in weight RF(30 lbs in Canada) at 13 mons then into a True Fit at 14 mons after we crashed the Enspira, and now he is in his radian XT. DS Hated the Snugride (screamed and cried in it) and hated the Enspira (he would complain the whole time) The True Fit was good but he really loves riding in his Radian XT.

I have a small car (Volvo S40) and yes it is a snug fit but the front passenger seat is still usable by most people. Also I got a great tight install on both my seats with latch.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamadelbosque* 
They'r made in china. If your ordering soon (but haven't done so yet), I'd order from diapers.com - if its your first order from them, you can get another %15 off (and they'll happily pricematch babycatalog first, so it comes to like $215.99). And, if it doesn't fit in your car (or you don't like it for whatever other reason) they do *FREE* return shipping too. Which is awesome







I know all this cause' I did the same about a month ago... but it just didn't fit in my car (its *HUGE* front-back rfing and made the seat infront of it unusable, which just wouldn't work...). Anyhow, good luck!!


Hey, how do you get 15% off? I'm seeing 10% off codes, but not 15.


----------



## NettleTea (Aug 16, 2007)

Thank you so much for the discount links.

Do the Radians fit alright in a Malibu Maxx?


----------



## gracemamma (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh man! I just bought this for 299 yest. from amazon. Not sure about pricematching after the fact!


----------



## desertgirl01 (Nov 11, 2009)

We just bought two XTSL Radians in January. We have one rear-facing in a '04 Nissan Frontier and the other one RF in my '99 Chevy Tracker, both in the center position. The seats are a tight fit in both cars, but they work...my husband and I can drive and passenger comfortably in both cars (he's 6'0, I'm shorter). They are luxurious compared to the hard Graco bucket that my daughter was in before. A few weekends ago, we went camping--a 5 hour drive with the last hour spent going down an old mountain 4x4 trail, and no complaints from DD (who is 9 months old).


----------



## gracemamma (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks so much for starting this thread and providing the discount info! I was able to cancel the amazon order and get a pricematch at diapers.com + they let me use a coupon even though I've alredy ordered from thm. Thank you sooooooooooooo much!


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gracemamma* 
Thanks so much for starting this thread and providing the discount info! I was able to cancel the amazon order and get a pricematch at diapers.com + they let me use a coupon even though I've alredy ordered from thm. Thank you sooooooooooooo much!

Did you get 10 or 15% off? Not that it's a huge difference, just wondering if I am missing the 15% off coupon code.


----------



## gracemamma (Oct 11, 2009)

The guy gave me a straight 20 off in addition to the 60. I asked for an additional discount (since I am not a new customer eligible for the 10%) and pointed out my last big orders- I just bought a stokke trip trppe + baby set and some other items on Monday. I had an email from them w/ a 15% discount 2 weekends ago just for that weekend. So in the end, mine was $219. Happy bargain shopping! Diapers.com is so nice for their free 2 day shipping too- my Monday order is already here.


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

I recently bought one for our three-year-old, who had been forward facing in an older radian 65 (w/ 35-lb RF weight limit). So he's back to RF again, and we're all very happy about it.

I did have a difficult time installing the seat in our honda odyssey, finally got a good install in the third row (had been hoping to put it in one of the captains chairs in the middle row). It would really be much improved if SK started offering a "toddler foot" to achieve a less reclined recline.

Lex


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lexbeach* 
I recently bought one for our three-year-old, who had been forward facing in an older radian 65 (w/ 35-lb RF weight limit). So he's back to RF again, and we're all very happy about it.


good to hear this, b/c I am buying it to RF my youngest who will be 3 next month, and is 37 lbs.


----------



## NettleTea (Aug 16, 2007)

With the price matching and 10% discount we were able to purchase this for $215.99. Thanks again!


----------



## nuwavemomma (Jul 20, 2006)

Can I ask where you're price matching? I can't seem to get this in my cart for less than $240. Thanks!

*nevermind, got it for 215, thanks!*


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

How do you do a price match? I've never done that before. I'd like to order that seat for DS, but can't figure out where to get the best price.


----------



## NettleTea (Aug 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gardenmommy* 
How do you do a price match? I've never done that before. I'd like to order that seat for DS, but can't figure out where to get the best price.

I emailed diapers.com about this price here. The link to email diapers.com about price matching is near the top on the right side of their website. There is also the option to call.


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

Thank you!! Another mama PMed me, and I ordered one earlier this week. Thank you for that help.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

Oh my goodness! Thank you! I was just about to do Albee Baby with the 17% off coupon I have but I got it for 215.99 instead of 250 at diapers.com. I am sooooo thrilled! Yay!


----------



## faeriecurls (Jul 30, 2008)

I just looked at diapers.com but can't find anything about the 15% discount for new customers. This is the seat we are planning on buying and getting for 215 would be great! Can someone point me to the 15% discount for new customers?


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

If you're a first time customer you can use the code "10PERCENT".


----------

